# Relay Brackets



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Looking to start production on these shortly. I am going to get them up on the website soon.
> 
> Will have anodized Aluminum and FDM 3D Printed. I've partnered with another local vendor (Tideline3D) that creates a lot of other fishing equipment via 3D printing to create the 3D printed versions for me. The 3D printed doesn't look quite as good as the anodized aluminum but it looks a lot better than rusty steel mounting tabs.
> 
> ...


Nice. And if anyone needs to know how to replace a basic Lenco tab control box with 2 relays I posted on this site awhile back or just ask. I made my own case. But this is a nice way to do it.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I will also add - I can do custom work as well, so if anyone has needs like custom enclosures for stuff, let me know! 3D printing is a pretty quick and dirty way of getting something affordable.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Shoot me a quote for one of these “ printed” and the harness please. Have a client that needs a new harness and would like to try your product out!


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I've got a handful of these in stock now in 3D printed Black and Blue. I can also do custom colors as well on special order. Colors available are shown in one of the photos below (white and light gray NLA).


----------

